# First Snow 10/23 Fryeburg Maine area...



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Hello,
Our first snow of the season that hit the roads......


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

:bluebounc  purplebou :salute:


Actually, I hope it holds off till after the 7th when I get the plow installed on the new truck. But a couple of little ones to "prime the pump" would be welcome.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*We are not really ready either*

We only have two spreaders up and running(out of 5) so if we get a real storm we are screwed!!!!!
Headquarters did have us hook up all the plows before we left Friday afternoon!!!!



Mick said:


> :bluebounc  purplebou :salute:
> 
> Actually, I hope it holds off till after the 7th when I get the plow installed on the new truck. But a couple of little ones to "prime the pump" would be welcome.


----------



## Surfside (Oct 10, 2005)

*mon tue wed*

chance of flurrys , my spray system is still sitting on the pavement ready to load and I havent seen a flurry yet


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Oshkosh said:


> Hello,
> Our first snow of the season that hit the roads......


I've always loved the Maine state GMC trucks... I don't know why more places don't use them for municipal work.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Topkicks are on their way out...*

The Topkicks served the State well.Most of them are on their way to auction this spring.They are sitting down in Scarborough behind headquarters with their gear on now.
The State has a new batch of Navistars with Automatics ready to hit the roads this spring.
Doesnt make allot of sense to take the Topkicks out of service in the fall to be replaced in the spring.They say service wont be effected.NOT MUCH!!!! We have one six wheeler doing a 52 mile loop,how is that going to work at the 18 mph they want you to plow at?????


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

There was a bunch of plow trucks sold this Sat. Dec.2 up in Augusta. At the Maine surplus auction. 
http://www.maine.gov/bgs/centralserv/surplus/auction_photos.htm


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

Oshkosh;313134 said:


> Hello,
> Our first snow of the season that hit the roads......


Did you go to the fair this year???


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Sure did....*

Good Fair this year, had great weather and the crowds didnt seem that bad....They had a great turnout overall just must have hit it right.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Seems the State is scalling down,UNOFFICIALLY!!!!*

The state has cut trucks all over and it seems they are starting to consolidate camps again.....Money issues I am sure....If you look at the roads you know it isnt because they are in such good shape...We have grass growing up threw the travel lanes and doesnt seem to be a problem with Augusta.....Live and learn!!!



DugHD;328229 said:


> There was a bunch of plow trucks sold this Sat. Dec.2 up in Augusta. At the Maine surplus auction.
> http://www.maine.gov/bgs/centralserv/surplus/auction_photos.htm


----------

